# vga or dvi



## jday (Mar 19, 2009)

Mod Note: thread moved to more appropriate forum.

which is the best monitor hook up for lightroom 2, vga or dvi


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 19, 2009)

Given a choice, I'd say DVI is the better choice period.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 19, 2009)

jday said:


> Which is the best monitor hook up for lightroom 2, vga or dvi


 


Brad Snyder said:


> Given a choice, I'd say DVI is the better choice period.


And this true for ANY application; Systemwide.


----------

